# Driving in Spain



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I try not to. I think the Spanish drivers lose their minds when they get on a highway, tailgating at high speeds, with seemingly no regard for their own safety. Do you think I'll get used to it in a few years? I adapted to Boston drivers, and DC drivers, but I've certainly not adjusted here. Of course, I don't have to drive, which makes a difference, I suppose.


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

You can adapt to it quite quickly but therefore you must drive often. No use driving once a month...you ll go crazy...


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

We see this all the time as it is a simple case of needing to be acclimatized to ones environment. I believe the first few times on the road will be very stressful as it was for me. However, like EllenJoan said, if you do it more often it will become easy if not normal.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I can walk nearly everywhere and it is good for my health, too. But I think you are right, I need to force myself to drive on a regular basis so I can adjust.


----------

